# C-section tomorrow...



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Due to his stubbornness, and the fact that he's probably trying to turn himself breech, we will be delivering Billy tomorrow at noon by C-section.







Just wanted to let you all know, so you can include us in your thoughts and prayers around that time. We expect a complication-free delivery and a healthy baby, and that's all we can ever ask for! We'll be sure to let you know once he's finally here...














Susan and Lincoln


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good luck, Susan. I hope everything goes well. I'll be checking back here in search of "news" on how you and little Billy are.







Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow, the day has finally arrived!Keeping a good thought for the 3 of you. I hope everything goes smoothly, and that you soon have a healthy, happy, handsome Billy in your lives!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

God Bless, Susan! Hope all went well. 2005 is sure to be a wonderful year for you!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, hope you, baby Billy and hubby are doing well.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Billy is here...in fact, he is one week old today.







We had a c/s a week ago due to the fact that he had completely disengaged himself and turned transverse. We know why he did that now - he was too darn big to get out any other way! All 9 ponds and 1.8 ounces of him came screaming into this world at 12:45 last Thursday. I came home Sunday, and have simply been trying to learn to cope with a newborn in my house since then. The surgery was not as bad as I had feared it could be. All is well, just wanted to post a quick update for you folks!







Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm so glad everything went well! Billy is one big baby! Yowza!Hope you are continuing to heal, and that you enjoy your beautiful new son!!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Congratulations, Susan!! Glad to hear you're home and that things went well for you. Motherhood is a big adjustment. Just take it one day at a time and all will be well. Hugs to little Billy.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Congrats on the new arrival, Susan. Hope you and Billie are both doing well.M.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Congratulations Susan!!!!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby. I know how you feel my first baby weighed over ten pounds lol. I hope you are doing well and have a wonderful time with your little son, they grow up so fast.


----------

